# How awkward is removing/replacing an Alfine wheel



## Clubber (Nov 27, 2008)

I've been giving some serious thought to getting an Alfine wheel for what is currently my SS.

The thing that really put me off is the idea that punctures would become a right pain with faffing removing and then replacing the (rear obviously) wheel. I've read a few postings by Alfine users saying that it was awkward, particularly in the dark when you have to apparently line up dots... I don't fancy having a bike that I use through winter that makes replacing a puncture a 20 min job in the cold/wet...

So, were they just numpties or is it really a PITA?


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

Disconnecting the shifter cable is the only tricky bit, the cassette joint is plastic, and can easily be snapped. The rest is the same as any bolt on hub, except aligning the non-turn washers. Do it a few time indoors, so you know what to expect, it's not bad.

Its a real pain if you forget to carry a 15mm wrench. Especially in the winter.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

I always need to relax the cable at the shifter to release the cable end. Even then, I struggle with it on a bike stand. On a muddy trail or the side of a snowy road will be tough. This is one area the i-Motion 9 shines, the quick connect works very well.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

I first did it last week when I had a puncture, it was the easiest wheel I'd ever taken off (apart from front wheels). Drop a few gears to give the cable some slack to unclip it, un tighten the nuts, press the chain tensioner to slide the chain off the ring and pull the wheel out. Getting it back in is a little harder because the non-turn washer need to be in the right place and I waste time making sure I get the disc to stop rubbing but that's also pretty easy.

I don't find that derailleur wheels are as easy to get out and back in, remember I've been doing that for years and this was my first time with the Alfine...


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Clubber said:


> The thing that really put me off is the idea that punctures would become a right pain with faffing removing and then replacing the (rear obviously) wheel. I've read a few postings by Alfine users saying that it was awkward, particularly in the dark when you have to apparently line up dots... I don't fancy having a bike that I use through winter that makes replacing a puncture a 20 min job in the cold/wet...


I plan to build mine with Stans rims and run tubeless. My other bikes are tubeless and I have not had a flat in over a year.


----------



## bstrick (Nov 12, 2005)

Forgot the 15 mm 2 times already. I will not make that mistake again. The changing of the wheel is as easy as pie. Do it once and you'll have it down forever. As for tubeless means no flats, you got that right.


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

Not if you buy her a margarita first!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

It isn't hard to fix flats without removing the wheel [talking tubes here I've never run tubeless] so that would be my first choice.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I've installed and removed the Alfine cable/wheel on my Pugsley several times while I was setting up the bike. The release install is more fiddly than a Rohloff external gear box, but not bad at room temperature with bare hands. 

If you practice a few times at home you'll have it dialed.


----------



## Raymo853 (Jan 13, 2004)

Would adding one of those little cable disconnects people have designed for the use in folding bikes help?

This are what I am talking about:
http://www.sandsmachine.com/ac_cable.htm


----------



## mountaingoatepics (Jan 30, 2004)

Raymo853 said:


> Would adding one of those little cable disconnects people have designed for the use in folding bikes help?
> 
> This are what I am talking about:
> http://www.sandsmachine.com/ac_cable.htm


Thanks for posting up. May have to check it out for my new build. I dig it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wishful_Thinking (Jul 27, 2008)

It is easy. Click it into first gear, pull on the cable to remove it from the cable stop on the cassette joint and the cable comes right off.

Just as easy to put it on. thread the cable to make sure it is in the right spot, pull on the cable and slip it back into the cablestop on the cassette joint.

That's it!


----------

